# Kitchen Design Ideas



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

New bungalow has a large (ish) kitchen with separate utility/dog room. Electrician wants to know the design before he comes to do the wiring. Going to get quotes from three designers. First is today from a local small specialist firm. Then we will look at places like Howdens and Magnet.

If you had a blank sheet what are your must haves and your not bothered's?

If you have researched cabinets and worktops recently what did you decide on and what is there to avoid?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We like the idea of standing at the sink looking down the garden and being able to make a cup of tea without moving. i.e. Tap, kettle, fridge, cups and tea all within reach.
Try to stick to classic door fronts as the latest 'in vogue' colours soon fade from popularity and then the whole kitchen can look dated.
Because I did the wiring nearly all the counter plugs I put underneath the upper cupboards and behind a light pelmet. You can have lots and always add more.
Once they are 'chopped' into the tiles your stuffed.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kitchens are a nightmare, luckily you are at the planning stages, I would say that have as many sockets as you think you might need then add another four, at least one double on each wall, and one outside socket front and back of the house for mowers and pressure washers.

We are not long finished doing our kitchen, not enough sockets still. we went everywhere looking at kitchens and prices, the best most comprehensive range and strangely the best prices were from here, worth the trip to have a look at the quality.

It's called DIY because you can buy whatever you want, from a single door to the full monty, we re-used a lot of units just changing the doors, and added a lot more units, we even invented stuff they didn't have already.

https://www.diy-kitchens.com/kitche..._c8amR_xmQ4H1ROt5m5RCU8l2xIt2__waAlXPEALw_wcB


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have good views over open countryside from kitchen sink window and views of the garden from the other end which we think will have a table. Good idea for the sockets.

DIY Kitchens does come highly recommended on the self build forum. We have very conservative tastes so more likely to opt for a traditional style. I think so many kitchens are designed to wow friends and visitors rather than suit the people that use them. Yes they might well "sell" a house but are often the first think that people change when they move in


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We went for a shaker style in wrapped MDF in a mid gray, we looked at different styles everywhere and liked that the most.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's 20 years old now and still in fashion.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Our last kitchen remodel included an island unit including breakfast bar, although not an option for us then as we have a slate type stone floor tiles, I would have loved to have a power outlet point on the unit that would eliminate trailing wires to electrical items used at times on the island.

The kitchen manufacturer said he couldn’t make the island mobile, I however strengthened the underneath the base units and added heavy duty castor wheels, when in situ the plinth boards hide them and the normal unit legs bear the weight.

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We remembered the electric supply to any future island just in time!

Looking good Ray!

I like shaker style too.

First kitchen designer just been. Seemed a good guy and well used by the locals which is what we try to do too. Recommended quartz worktops from a local supplier. He is going to lower the sink units a little for me and also the island so that I can access hot pans etc with ease.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My daughter n SIL put an island in their kitchen n it drives me mad - whatever I want is ALWAYS on the other side! However, it seems to work for them. It also has a breakfast bar at one end that I've yet to see them use!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> We remembered the electric supply to any future island just in time!
> 
> Looking good Ray!
> 
> ...


Won't lower sinks make it a harder property to sell when the time comes? I like to wash up now and then, but a standard sink is too low for me, and I'm not what you call tall at 5'10'' ish.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> We remembered the electric supply to any future island just in time!
> 
> Looking good Ray!
> 
> ...


I almost added the sink height to my input Pat, my sink and worktops are all higher than the average, as is my loo :grin2: I think you are building your new place to suit you as we did this place, not to resell, aren´t you?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Jean, I take your point. We have already identified that the fridge has been positioned around the other side of the room from the island. This may be because we asked for an American style fridge/freezer and it needs to go where it has been sited. I have asked that it be moved closer to the sink and hob. This design seems to be based on an L shape which is the commonest one nowadays because new houses all seem to be open plan. They then put an island in to give more workspace. Of course sometimes we make the mistake of storing items in the wrong place. We certainly did this in our current kitchen. All the common usage things are in one corner.

We are not planning on selling Kev. If we do we will just have to take the hit. I would not imagine it to be a deal breaker on a property sale anyway. Who knows it might attract some buyers?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally imho, American style Fridge/Freezers are grossly impractical. 

Apart from their sheer dominating size the innards never seem to accommodate as much stuff as they apparently should. Possibly due to the thickness of the doors and insulation. 
Then I feel normal usage is probably opening the fridge door a dozen times a day and the freezer maybe once every two days. 

We (I) would much prefer an accommodating 'larder' fridge discreetly behind a facing door and the freezer tucked away in the utility room where space might be less of a premium. 
OK the ice dispenser might come in handy now and again but that in itself makes the door enormous.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Island Idea*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't see a problem


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't see a problem


Me neither, the roll cage can double as drying space for your simmets and undercrackers too. Keep horn so wifey can call you when teas ready. Upgrade 12v electrickery to 240v, job done.:wink2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not quite complete, it needs a nice comfy seat so you can talk to her while she's cooking or washing up.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's not quite complete, it needs a nice comfy seat so you can talk to her while she's cooking or washing up.


Fit a CB unit to communicate and stay in the lounge toasting toes at the fire. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, just get her one of them there Bluetooth headsets.

No need to thanks me.

https://www.motorolasolutions.com/e...8hrD0DqTSvCGbwdFTGU_RaEYFB30x_pEaAoBFEALw_wcB


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Its funny you should say that about the American style fridges because someone else has said the very same thing. Might have to go back to the drawing board on that one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They look good in show homes Pat but usually sneakily half sunk in the walls. Show homes rarely have doors on them to give the impression of space. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have plenty of space, Ray. Chris just wants one for the big freezer drawers they have. I would have a chest freezer myself but he thinks not.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I designed my own kitchen

Apart from the recycling cupboards it’s all drawers in the units, even under the sink

No high kitchen wall cupboards, but complete floor to ( almost) ceiling cupboards with pull out drawers 

A large Belfast sink which I love 

A full sized fridge and freezer 

Double oven waist height , so easy to clean 

The unit tops go into the dining room and the wall cupboard there is oak and glass fronted

The counters are all oak, varnished with silk

It’s L shaped the rest is dining room with a fire and seating area and large oak table

It suits me and Albert built it with units from IKEA

The drawers and cuboards are black and on the sink side stainless steel

Trust yourself Pat, design what you want

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> Its funny you should say that about the American style fridges because someone else has said the very same thing. Might have to go back to the drawing board on that one.


I'd agree ré American freezer. Again, it's my daughter has one n it seems to me that neither the fridge nor the freezer (but especially the latter) holds anything like as much as you'd expect.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I dismissed an American freezer as most of them seemed to lose volume due to ice and water dispensers

Mine is a complete freezer which is always full

The utility room has a backup freezer

Although as I now longer do Friday meals I’m surprised it’s still full

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When we get home I will have a proper delve into the under counter freezer that we alrady have. Chris says it is too small. I have my suspicions it is full of [email protected] I know for certain there is a large dog bone in there! He just stuffs items in there willy nilly. A good tidy up might be all that is needed. My daughter just has an upright fridge freezer and says it is fine. Not really bothered about the water and ice.

Sandra, we are designing it ourselves by telling a kitchen designer what we want and where. He then puts it onto a plan to make sure it will all fit. We have already identified that we want a U shape when he offered us an L shape saying that there were "a lot of cupboards" in a U shape. The U shape will give us a better "Working triangle" of sink, fridge, cooker and so save steps. Not sure we will fit a chest freezer in the utility given that there is a large wet room in there (to wash the dog easily) and a couple of wardrobe type cupboards for outdoor wear, hoover etc. There is room, however, in the kitchen but not sure I want one in the kitchen.

If we opt for normal size under counter fridge and freezer we could have them both fitted at eye level I suppose?

I am considering having an all drawer design too. I am surprised that he hasn't offered it to us but I am sure we will find out why. Is there a down side to them? There are still two designers to come and measure up yet so they might have different ideas.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can’t think of a single downside to drawers Pat

Easy to access contents, no bending down and routing at the back of cupboards

I can’t have a U shape as I have French doors out of my kitchen and another set out of the dining room area

I guess you need fridge freezer space according to need and size of kitchen , I require full size in both but that means less work tops but as mine runs into the dining room I have plenty work tops

Originally my full size cupboards doors pulled out with fixed shelves , I didn’t like that so I changed them to opening doors with pull out shelves

Non Of my “ white goods” are integrated , instead all are stainless steel , ovens, dishwasher,fridge, freezer etc

Personally I never really understood the idea of hiding everything behind matching doors but each to their own 

My utility room has a double Belfast sink and washing machine and dryer and under counter freezer

It’s also fitted with drawers , in fact with the addition of an oven it could be a second smaller kitchen 

What colour are you choosing Pat

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> If we opt for normal size under counter fridge and freezer we could have them both fitted at eye level I suppose?
> 
> I am considering having an all drawer design too. I am surprised that he hasn't offered it to us but I am sure we will find out why. Is there a down side to them? There are still two designers to come and measure up yet so they might have different ideas.


When I first had a fridge/freezer raised off the floor I thought I'd won the lottery! For someone who's taller than normal (or used to be!) it was wonderful - tho I gather you wouldn't appreciate it just as much Pat!

Drawers - definitely! For all the reasons Sandra says. SO much easier than cupboards.

I also have large drawers in the MH and stuff is so much more accessible.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ours has two large freezer drawers below the fridge.

I was looking at a van on eBay yesterday and it had a big fridge freezer but similar to the normal 3 way under counter ones it had a huge freezer inside the main door, it makes no sense to me as you would lose all the cold air onto the floor as soon as you opened the main door, why not have two doors as the previous version had.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You may get some ideas from these pictures Pat.

As I said to start with I am mostly drawers, the places I don't are in the corners where there are roundabouts there are 3 cupboards with pull out draws for gadgets I don´t need every day and one for the dog food bucket and spare kitchen towels or whatever.
At the base of all the high cupboards I have flaps, in the top are things I don´t often need like vases, dozens of mugs, cups and saucers I never use & bottles of this and that. Take me as you find me, I didn´t do any tidying up to take the pictures.
The hatch, with doors, goes through to the dining area.
The fridge stands on a frame and the oven has drawers under, but I think most bought oven units do as well. Every single bit hand built to our spec.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d send you pictures Pat

But I can’t manage to get my kitchen clean enough 

My back is really killing me

Albert bless him couldn’t care less

It’s clean but the units are littered with things that shouldn’t be there

Still I’ve hoovered today

That will have to do

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When you say drawers - do you mean the pull out shelves as in Jan's pictures Sandra? I like the idea of those. We do have some drawers in our current kitchen. I am short and quite flexible to the cupboard, at the moment (!) are not a problem. I am not sure I like the look of rows and rows of drawers. It is a big kitchen. I suppose I should let practical ideas take precedence over looks but it is hard when you spend a lot of time somewhere to have things that you cannot take a liking to.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There are quite a few doors Pat. Dish washer behind one set, under sink where the bin is for non recyclables, under hob with saucepans ads on a corner 2 that close on to each other. Then there are 2 big drawers top for the rubbish bin with recyclables and bottom for dusters etc. 
The shelves pull out with the magi mix, coffee machine and dog food bin are.

It´s not a crooked house where the crooked man lived, I can´t get down on my knees easily to take the photos so they look a bit weird.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have 4 big pan drawers, but we also have drawers that are hidden behind doors as we too are not keen on them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We all accumulate too much stuff and what at first seem like tidy and orderly cupboards soon end up double stacked and cluttered. Unless you like my sil who is preparing to depart this life. But this has been going on for many years.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The Lower units consist of three draws

The floor to ceiling cupboards have internal pull out drawers

I have one lower cupboard that houses two pull our recycling bins

Pictures


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This is all giving me food for thought. I love the idea of drawers. Will run it past the designer (another one coming tomorrow to give a quote) to see what he thinks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I made ours out of the old drawers i just made them a bit shorter so they fit behind the doors.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah, Kev, so it can be done.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I did screw up though i didnt allow for a drawer front on ours sp they could look better.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ll post a picture of .the kitchen run Pat once I get to grips with it

I was so pleased to have hoovered yesterday, today my hand and wrist are swollen and really painful and I can’t lift anything 

I’m getting so fed up , I thought I’d be ok sitting down to hoover because I can’t stand with my back, but obviously not

One day forward, several days back

My Draw units come 80 centimetres wide, I have 5 units of those the other three are 60c wide , I have three of those

The two floor to ceiling cupboards with pull out drawers 
are 80c the fridge and freezer stand between them with a couple of top cupboards to link over them

Thank goodness I don’t have any cupboards I’d never get down to them

The drawers pull out fully to access

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nothing to it Sandra. Mind you getting up again is challenging.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray I’ve no chance of getting down never mind getting up

The only time a get to the floor if is I fall, then I need young Albert to pick me up, it’s handy having a 6’ 5”
Grandson , but I need to watch the ceiling :grin2:

My knees are shattered, actually I’m shattered, so once down I’m like a beached whale :nerd:

Where are the days when I climbed the mountains and ran down the skrees 

My mind is young my body far older than it should be :frown2:

Inflammatory arthritis has a lot to answer for, even morphine patches don’t do it

I’ll stick with pull out drawers

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine is a very small kitchen in the apartment but I've a couple of sets of drawers -
1 60cm wide with 18cm, 18cm n 36cm at the bottom. The other is 45cm wide. 

My MH drawers are wider and deeper I think but I haven't measured them.

Deeper drawers will accommodate pots n pans tho I have mine in a kind of articulated thingy that makes excellent use of the corner cupboard.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nifty DIY slide out pot and pan drawer design idea.






Well worth subscribing to this ladies YouTube site for those interested in DIY.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We got Howdens in to do a design for us which they do for free. We used a local independent chippy/kitchen fitter who organised Howdens and did the fitting. 3 years on it still looks as good as new. All the items were available when needed plus we got a couple pf extras thrown in for free. One thing we didn't buy was their own brand appliances (Lamona) as they have a bad rep. We paid a little more and upgraded to AEG throughout.

There was no obligation to buy from Howdens after they did their design so might be worth a punt if you want another set of eyes/ideas.


----------

